# Any Electricians Out There? Bad Light Timer



## GrowRebel (Jun 28, 2013)

Hilly Ho!!! :hubba::ciao:  Well folks I have these Timex digital light timers and they are great when they work.:doh:  Is there any thing I can do to make it work again?:confused2:

  One I opened right from the package and it would not work.:angrywife:  The time would not display.  On another it worked for a while, a month or two ...  then all of a sudden it would not allow the power to come on for the lights.:huh: I saw a review at Amazon that holds a clue ... 

"Purchased 3 of these Timers (not from Amazon)
and took one apart (removed the 4 retaining screws on the back).

See The Picture I Posted Above.

As suspected, it has a Fuse that Blows at 5amps
and has a 125C temperature (257F) rating printed on its case.
It cannot be reset and has to be replaced.

Possible heat buildup might be caused by a Load Resister
that is used to reduce the voltage to operate the circuitry &
the 24vdc relay that turns the Lamp/Whatever ON/OFF.

A very basic power supply, hence the low price.
In fact, the layout looks like it was a kit that was manually assembled.

And of course if you exceed the 5amp/600 watt spec it will also blow.
Connecting something that draws more than that, when first turned on,
could blow the fuse after a while:
A Fan with an Inductive Load or
A Large Power Supply with a Capacitive Load.

It's really only designed for a Resistive Load
(such as a lamp)
and says so on the label.

With that in mind, you can probably connect Whatever,
so long as it's small.

Also, if the 2.4vdc rechargeable battery
(that keeps the time settings when unplugged)
dies, it would prevent it from working
as it provides a stable voltage for the Clock/Timer to run on.

Similar to the Button Battery in your Computer "

I have the timer hooked to power a 430W HPS and a 150W HPS and two small fans.

If anyone can help me with this please post.  It's a great timer when it works, the place that handles the warranty has closed so I'm on my own.  As you can see in the picture there is no button battery visible.  Perhaps underneath?


----------



## Growdude (Jun 29, 2013)

The green thing is the battery, under the black heat shrink is a fuse and the part marked COIL 24V is the relay.

If you have one that works but doesn't turn the light on/off the swap out the relay.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2013)

Not an electrician in any way shape or forms, but....Why not return them and get some that work?  Amazon is very good with returns.  Also, these are 5 amp timers, what lights are you using?


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 29, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Not an electrician in any way shape or forms, but....Why not return them and get some that work?  Amazon is very good with returns.  Also, these are 5 amp timers, what lights are you using?



Hilly Ho! :ciao: Well Ms Goddess ... I got them from the Family Dollar store and they are all out of them.  The place you return them to for a warranty is no longer in business so I am stuck with what I have.:confused2:

So dude ... I need to swap out the relay from the one that doesn't show the time when plugged in with the one that won't turn on the lights correct?


----------



## Growdude (Jun 29, 2013)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> So dude ... I need to swap out the relay from the one that doesn't show the time when plugged in with the one that won't turn on the lights correct?


 
Yea, might work.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 30, 2013)

Well sir:ciao:  ... on a chance I check with a Family Dollar store and they had 3 of the timers left ... the same number I had that were bad, so I manage to get the manager to swap the bad for the 3 he had left:clap:  ... I checked to see if they would at least show the time and all three do.  Hopefully I will get some good ones from this batch.  So far since getting them I've had to return 5 of them because they all when bad.:angrywife:   If the two I have running now go bad and the 3 backups go bad ... I will either have to find a way to fix them or I will be SOL.:confused2:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 30, 2013)

Reckon ya gets what yual pays for as they say. Hopes yur carefull and don't catch yur home on fire cause these dallor store products usually there cause they be "seconds" or have flaws or slight defects. Don't reckon I know what yual do fur living cause I sure aint one to preach spendin money yual don't have cause I live thrifty as much as we can but ifin yual have few extra bucks might be best to invest in better when dealin with things that yual going to leave by self hopin they don't burn yur house down when yual aint tendin to them. Just my opinion cause I cares and would hate to hear yual got hurt or kilt. Hope yual find trails end bein happy friend. Please stay safe so yual can stay here mps fireside 

BWD


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 30, 2013)

:ciao: Are there any improvements I could make to the timers so they will last longer and work better???:confused2:  What would be a good digital timer?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 30, 2013)

Most hardware stores carry just what yual need fur about $12 skins a timer and rated and backed by company still in business willin to stand behind product. Do it right first time be safer to end 

BWD


----------



## sfttailpaul (Mar 10, 2014)

GrowRebel said:


> Hilly Ho! :ciao: Well Ms Goddess ... I got them from the Family Dollar store and they are all out of them.  The place you return them to for a warranty is no longer in business so I am stuck with what I have.:confused2:
> 
> So dude ... I need to swap out the relay from the one that doesn't show the time when plugged in with the one that won't turn on the lights correct?



Unfortunately, mostly all of the cheap digital timers I have seen/used are like this. They are built out of such cheap parts, it's a wonder how any of them work. A mechanical timer, usually around $5 will work darn near forever. No frills, no bells just On and Off when you want. One really doesn't need all the features of a digital timer anyway. On, 12 hours later Off... s i m p l e ! The only way to fix them permanently is to change out the parts with the same specs but using good components.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 10, 2014)

I get my old school mechanical dial utility timers at home de pot. Suggest you keep it simple. It's always worked for this glorified closet grower....lol....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2014)

I would not run a timer that was 5 amps.  All the timers I use are at least 15 amps.  Your timers are important.  I think that maybe someplace than the dollar store would be a better choice.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree with THG, a 5a amp timer is basically worthless. Buy a better grade unit, and save your home from fire...it's not worth it 

Based on line voltage and start up draw, it will only run 550 watts max...most hair dryers are 1200


----------



## Growdude (Mar 10, 2014)

Im still using this, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9571&highlight=timers

Something like this will work with a 5 amp timer, otherwise its junk.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Mar 15, 2014)

dollar store?? r u kidding? buy a 15 amper at home depot or Lowes.
never had theirs fail. digital seems to last forever. Dollar store timers are a joke.

batteries too. u get what u pay for.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2014)

Glad you found that Multi.

At my work we use a FLIR type camera to find loose connections like these.
Looks white hot in the camera.

The problem with 15 amp timers is that the 15 amps is rated for RESISTIVE load.
All magnetic and most electronic ballasts that don't have PFC are INDUCTIVE loads.


----------



## mutley (Mar 24, 2014)

You are just blase Multi lol i use the plug and play timers instead of the relays these days and in 3 years of using them ive not had any issues btw they are designed for sparking up hps and mine are digital so dont need a relay as much as the magnetic ballasts or so i was told but as a precaution i feel each and every plug/lead/mains cables/fan motors/ballasts, the whole lot every day.
Some would say i have an OCD problem.
Mutley


----------

